# going to visit a recruit, what should i bring them?



## twilight_girl (20 Feb 2009)

My bf's first weekend after the lockin phase is coming up and I'm going to visit. Any ideas about what items might be nice to bring him?

Thanks


----------



## Elwood (20 Feb 2009)

Rent a hotel, and get him away from base. Just have fun. There are not too many gifts that you can give him that he can keep during basic... especially not food!

I think a few pictures of you and a phone card would be good enough.


----------



## Journeyman (20 Feb 2009)

Well, as my dearest sweet grandmother - bless her soul -  used to say,

"show up naked; bring beer & chicken wings; don't block the TV"

 :nod:


----------



## CountDC (20 Feb 2009)

Just be careful on the pictures - they may become a public viewing if he is a bit careless.  >

Is he a smoker?  That was the one thing I recall always in demand (besides sleep) - smokers never seemed to have enough.


----------



## twilight_girl (20 Feb 2009)

Already booked a hotel  
Pictures are a good idea thanks. What are the rules about what is and isn't allowed to show in a picture? I don't want to get him in trouble.

He doesn't smoke, but would it be a good idea to bring him some smokes he could trade, since you say they are in high demand?

Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## geo (20 Feb 2009)

Bring tiny frilly things that you are prepared to "shed".
Hotel / Motel room for the weekend.
Plenty of Beer & you - TV intermissions - lots of "unhealthy" food that tastes darned good...
and whatever else you can do once the lights go down


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Feb 2009)

twilight_girl said:
			
		

> Pictures are a good idea thanks. What are the rules about what is and isn't allowed to show in a picture? I don't want to get him in trouble.



The trouble he's liable to get in is with you.

Don't show anything you don't want him showing to the other guys in his platoon.


----------



## geo (20 Feb 2009)

TG... smokes are readily available in the convenience store,,, YOU aren't


----------



## twilight_girl (20 Feb 2009)

lol I don't mind what he shows. It's like a mom who packs their kid extra cookies to share on the first day of school. Sharing nice pictures would only make him more popular I'm sure lol. I just don't want him to get into trouble with staff.


----------



## Elwood (20 Feb 2009)

Pictures should be "G" rated or "PG-13" at the most.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Feb 2009)

twilight_girl said:
			
		

> Sharing nice pictures would only make him more popular I'm sure lol. I just don't want him to get into trouble with staff.



You want him to share "nice" pictures of you with his course mates?  ???

Pointer, don't give him pictures that you wouldn't show your mother/father/pastor.  As Elwood said, "G" rated.


----------



## twilight_girl (20 Feb 2009)

So would lingerie in a picture be ok? Anything that might appear in say Maxim? Or is even that too "pg-13"? 

And nope Moe, I wouldn't care what he wanted to show. It's flattering that he would think me pretty enough to show off. I'm a pretty laid back girl.


----------



## CountDC (20 Feb 2009)

bathing suit minimum - one that fits instead of 10 times too small like a lot seem to wear.

Also think about the pictures making it onto the net and how that could impact your life down the road.

By the way - instead of making him popular the wrong pictures could make him a target of some ribbing that he doesn't need at this point.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (20 Feb 2009)

I (a part time photographer) just took some very "sexy" pictures of a friend of mine (also a photographer) for her boyfriend in Iraq.  They involved her being scantily clad in one of his extra combat outfits, showing off all his "favourite parts" of her.  I personally think they turned out nice, though she hasn't told me how many of the 160 pictures she chose to be sharing with him.  I am sure (I hope!) she realises that some of them will become public once he sees them and is proud of them.  

I only worry about him going crazy and trying to kill me for having taken them.  We'll see how that goes next week.

Update:  Just got of fthe phone with her and she is on the way to the airport to go meet up with him.  She chose 3 pictures and printed them off.  The problem with photographers is that we are so critical of things that it's a pain.  Not only that, but the pictures are of her so that adds a factor.  I discussed this thread with her and she understands (as do you) that the pictures will be seen by others so she is only giving him the "nice" ones for now.  I explained to her how important a selection is to him.  He is in Iraq, he's not going to be as picky as her.  She said she has another 30-40 picked out.

To clarify, these photos were NOT "sit on my sofa and look sexy" pictures, they were done with a backdrop and professional lighting, etc. I just hope he realises it was between photographers and remained professional.


----------



## Journeyman (20 Feb 2009)

twilight_girl said:
			
		

> So would lingerie in a picture be ok? Anything that might appear in say Maxim?


It's really hard to tell without having seen the pics; 
you may want to post them here first so we can give more informed advice   >

 ;D


----------



## twilight_girl (20 Feb 2009)

lol@journeyman. nice try...nice try


----------



## nickhd (20 Feb 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It's really hard to tell without having seen the pics;
> you may want to post them here first so we can give more informed advice   >
> 
> ;D



lol exactly what I was going to say!!


----------



## Bzzliteyr (20 Feb 2009)

I was going to go down that dark alley by suggesting I have all the equipment necessary for a photoshoot.

AND I am in the Montreal area not too far from St-Jean.  Although it might be too late unless you have time this afternoon.  I have a 6 o'clock appointment at the Biodome but am free before that.


----------



## Journeyman (20 Feb 2009)

My work here is done   >


----------



## Bzzliteyr (20 Feb 2009)

Haha.... and once again, the stereotypical "dirty old soldier" shows itself to an innocent young lady...

twighlight, that's just a taste of what your boyfriend is likely to turn into!!


----------



## twilight_girl (20 Feb 2009)

"turn into"? Too late I think lol.


----------



## derael (21 Feb 2009)

Swiffers. The best gift one can get before a big inspection.  :nod:


----------



## Sub_Guy (21 Feb 2009)

Swiffers or Pics?

I wonder what her BF would appreciate more?

I certainly hope it is not the Swiffer..  Seriously.... Swiffers?


----------



## 9nr Domestic (21 Feb 2009)

I don't want to be a downer but please remember he is not guaranteed the weekend off.


----------



## SupersonicMax (21 Feb 2009)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Swiffers or Pics?
> 
> I wonder what her BF would appreciate more?
> 
> I certainly hope it is not the Swiffer..  Seriously.... Swiffers?



To each his own I guess


----------



## twilight_girl (21 Feb 2009)

Yeah, I know 9r. Their staff says you never have a weekend until you have the pass in your hand. I hate how little notice they get.

But if someone messes up and they lose the weekend, I think he will kill that guy lol.


----------



## derael (21 Feb 2009)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Swiffers or Pics?
> 
> I wonder what her BF would appreciate more?
> 
> I certainly hope it is not the Swiffer..  Seriously.... Swiffers?



Why not both? Sheesh.


----------



## armyvern (21 Feb 2009)

Don't ever buy me swiffers.

Damn, may as well buy a vacuum ... so I can use the hose to crack you upside the head.

Buy him lingerie to take off of you. The last thing he wants to be thinking about is cleaning ...


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Feb 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Don't ever buy me swiffers.
> 
> Damn, may as well buy a vacuum ... so I can use the hose to crack you upside the head.
> 
> Buy him lingerie to take off of you. The last thing he wants to be thinking about is cleaning ...



Here here!!

He just wants to see you shake that Birthday Cake of yours, twilight_girl, for him. Then, next day in the mid afternoon, he will go out and shop for what he wants.

Now, as Journeyman suggested, maybe you need this huggy bear to make sure you are doing it righ.  Show us the goods, baby!  I have some beads to toss at ya!

dileas

tess


----------



## geo (22 Feb 2009)

a pair of Chaps would be nice....


----------

